# besteira



## caçula

Oi Gente!

Eu ouvi a musica de Armandinho, ANALUA que diz "lembrar voce me faz pensar besteira"... Que quer dizzer com isso?


----------



## anaczz

besteira = asneira, tolice
Mas a palavra é usada também para designar coisas "impróprias" como palavrões e também coisas relativas a sexo.

No caso desta frase, suponho que ele se refira à sexualidade.


----------



## caçula

obrigada!!


----------



## Mangato

Podia traducirse por  _me haces pensar burradas _


----------



## caçula

ahh bueno eso suena mas inocente/cariñoso (como de alguien enamorado...)

Gracias!


----------



## anaczz

"Pensar besteira" também não é agressivo, pode ser carinhoso.
Só o fato de chamar sexo de "besteira", já soa um puco inocente.


----------



## Mangato

Há muitos anos uma canção mexicana de sucesso, Maria Bonita*, do Agustín Lara,  dizia 

_y cuando yo te miraba,_
_lo digo con sentimiento, _
_mi pensamiento _
_me traicionaba._

Acho que o autor _pensava besteira_.

* Só aqueles que pretaram o serviço militar com lança vão lembrar


----------



## gblsilveira

Aunque me parezca la traducción perfecta _besta/besteira - burro/burrada_, en portugués suena muy cariñoso, mientras burrada me parece agresivo, ya que también se utiliza en el sentido de "grandes dimensiones". Ya en el portugués, _besteira_ significa _tontería_, lo que es mucho más amable.

E uma pergunta extra: o que significa "serviço militar com lança"?


----------



## Mangato

gblsilveira said:


> Aunque me parezca la traducción perfecta _besta/besteira - burro/burrada_, en portugués suena muy cariñoso, mientras burrada me parece agresivo, ya que también se utiliza en el sentido de "grandes dimensiones". Ya en el portugués, _besteira_ significa _tontería_, lo que es mucho más amable.
> 
> E uma pergunta extra: o que significa "serviço militar com lança"?


 
Me refiero a cuando en el servicio militar se hacían las guardias con lanza, porque aún no se habían inventado las armas de fuego. Es una besteira para decir de algo que es muy antiguo


----------



## caçula

Mangato said:


> Me refiero a cuando en el servicio militar se hacían las guardias con lanza, porque aún no se habían inventado las armas de fuego. Es una besteira para decir de algo que es muy antiguo


 

Algun otro ejemplo del uso de "besteira"??


----------



## Mangato

caçula said:


> Algun otro ejemplo del uso de "besteira"??


 
Tontería, broma, necedad, cosa absurda, chorrada, memez, barbaridad, gilipollez...


----------



## okporip

caçula said:


> Algun otro ejemplo del uso de "besteira"??



(...)
Zanza na sarjeta
  Fatura uma *besteira*
  E tem as pernas tortas
  E se chama Mané
(...) 
(trecho da canção "Pivete", de Chico Buarque e Francis Hime).


----------



## caçula

okporip said:


> (...)
> Zanza na sarjeta
> Fatura uma *besteira*
> E tem as pernas tortas
> E se chama Mané
> (...)
> (trecho da canção "Pivete", de Chico Buarque e Francis Hime).


 
simm
adoro essa musica!!

acho que agora tenho mais certeza do significado da palavra.


----------



## Vanda

besteira - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/besteira


----------

